# Why can't MLB make smart decisions?



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

The weather is going to play havoc this weekend in New York & Philadelphia. Looks like the postseason is going to get off to a late start. I believe the Cubs vs. Mets finale should have been moved up to an afternoon game to try to avoid what could be a mess tonight. Mike & Mike from ESPN were talking about this today, should these games be moved to a domed stadium? I think they should because it's just going to delay everything if they don't.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MN Sportsfan said:


> The weather is going to play havoc this weekend in New York & Philadelphia. Looks like the postseason is going to get off to a late start. I believe the Cubs vs. Mets finale should have been moved up to an afternoon game to try to avoid what could be a mess tonight. Mike & Mike from ESPN were talking about this today, should these games be moved to a domed stadium? I think they should because it's just going to delay everything if they don't.


It's a nine-month long season...what's a few more days? Play the games where they should be played so that the fans that purchased tickets can enjoy their teams.
I'm sorry if this is inconvenient to the freeloading sports media (I used to be one).


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

Looks like postseason may not start on time. Doubleheaders on Monday, another make-up game on Tuesday & if-necessary the Cubs & Mets make-up Wednesday with potential 1-game playoff Thursday.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I posted this in another thread,but will post it in here too.
It's the tentative schedule from MLB for the postseason.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

When you regularly go to games in a dome, it's easy to say that other games should move to a dome. I wouldn't want to have to tell thousands of Mets fans that, as their team moves to the brink of the postseason, they'll all get refunds or the opportunity to travel a few hundred miles to watch their team's pivotal games.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

MN Sportsfan said:


> Looks like postseason may not start on time. Doubleheaders on Monday, another make-up game on Tuesday & if-necessary the Cubs & Mets make-up Wednesday with potential 1-game playoff Thursday.


 ummm... who's playing a doubleheader on Monday? Why don't we wait and see IF the weatherman is even correct!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, the weather may play havoc with everything from DC up into Boston. Should be an interesting weekend.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

So far it's dry in NY for the Cubs/Mets game tonight


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

ARKDTVfan said:


> So far it's dry in NY for the Cubs/Mets game tonight


Dunno what game you watched, but I saw several innings of rain soaked baseball.

I know, I saw what time you posted.
Just couldn't resist posting a reply to ya.
:lol:


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Delays will probably be made up by eliminating travel days until they get caught up. Hard on the teams, but such is life.


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

Well both the Mets & Phillies got their games in. So if there are rainouts tomorrow & Sunday it won't be so bad on the schedule. We'll see if it holds up tomorrow.


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

Okay, so far I have been wrong about the weather. We've been getting the games in. And even if it rains in Philly tomorrow it won't matter because they won the NL East. Looks like it will come down to Mets & Brewers for Wild Card. If it rains during the day in New York, they can always wait until evening to play.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like tomorrow will be an interesting day.

2 post-season spots still open


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

So... since all games were played it looks like the smart decision was made by MLB.

Go Phillies !


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

dhhaines said:


> So... since all games were played it looks like the smart decision was made by MLB.
> 
> Go Phillies !


Looks like I was wrong. I'm glad I was wrong. And the Mets choked again. I was @ a bar in the Twin Cities watching football & baseball. The Packer fans stayed to watch the Brewers win & Mets lose. They cheered louder for the Brewers & Marlins than they did for the Pack. Just like the Minnesota fans like me, bad day for football but good day for baseball.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

MN Sportsfan said:


> Looks like I was wrong. I'm glad I was wrong. And the Mets choked again. I was @ a bar in the Twin Cities watching football & baseball. The Packer fans stayed to watch the Brewers win & Mets lose. They cheered louder for the Brewers & Marlins than they did for the Pack. Just like the Minnesota fans like me, bad day for football but good day for baseball.


 Man you guys are still waiting to see if you have to have a one game playoff! I'd rather see the Twins be in, since Ozzie is just irritating !


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Since I work at home I was rooting for the Sox to have to play the Tigers today, win, and then lose to the Twins tomorrow. Nothing like day baseball to make a boring work day go by.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

They'll probably be waiting a while on the southside. Looks like rain.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

because baseball is totally stupid:

1. they have a dh in 1 league but not in the other.
2. they let a game that doesnt even count determine world series home field.
3. they let 1 team have a payroll of $210,000,000 while another has only $30,000,000.

its like my little sister could run it better.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> because baseball is totally stupid:
> 
> 1. they have a dh in 1 league but not in the other.
> 2. they let a game that doesnt even count determine world series home field.
> ...


 I guess you don't pay any attention to the NHL. Worst marketed league in the world. Or the NFL that just has every team be mediocre with a stupid salary cap rule.


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

dhhaines said:


> I guess you don't pay any attention to the NHL. Worst marketed league in the world. Or the NFL that just has every team be mediocre with a stupid salary cap rule.


I agree with how poorly the NHL is marketed. The league needs a change. It's a fun sport to watch just needs to be marketed a little better. Gary Bettman needs to find a new career too.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dhhaines said:


> Or the NFL that just has every team be mediocre with a stupid salary cap rule.


1. the patriots were 1 play from away from 19-0 last year....yeah thats mediocre.

2. and the salary cap lets markets like indy and green bay have the same chance at winning every year as ny & chicago does.....not like baseball where u increase your odds of winning by spending the most $$....like now cubs, sox, mets, yanks are in the race almost every year while kc, pit, cin suck every year.

thats why football kicks baseballs head in in the ratings every year.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> 1. the patriots were 1 play from away from 19-0 last year....yeah thats mediocre.
> 
> 2. and the salary cap lets markets like indy and green bay have the same chance at winning every year as ny & chicago does.....not like baseball where u increase your odds of winning by spending the most $$....like now cubs, sox, mets, yanks are in the race every year while kc, pit, cin suck every year.
> 
> thats why football kicks baseballs head in in the ratings every year.


!. and due to the salary cap they will be no where near 19-0 this year since no NFL team has any depth. One player gets injured and your entire season goes. Plus 16 games is a season??? And they get a week off to boot! That's why the ratings per game are higher.

2. Let's see Colorado last year... Tampa Bay this year, Milwaukee this year. And the Cubs are a bad example... they haven't won in 100 years  . The Yankees.. well I'll give you that one.. but it didn't mean anything this year now did it?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dhhaines said:


> !. and due to the salary cap they will be no where near 19-0 this year since no NFL team has any depth. One player gets injured and your entire season goes. Plus 16 games is a season??? And they get a week off to boot! That's why the ratings per game are higher.
> 
> 2. Let's see Colorado last year... Tampa Bay this year, Milwaukee this year. And the Cubs are a bad example... they haven't won in 100 years  . The Yankees.. well I'll give you that one.. but it didn't mean anything this year now did it?


this is fun:

1. its not always 1 player....u can lose a lineman/rb/wr/linbacker/de-back and still survive. 
2. but even a 7th world series game only does a 15 rating...the super bowl does a 43.
3. colorado proves my point....where are they this year ?
4. but now that the cubs have 1 of the highest payrolls notice they won the division 2 years in a row....coincidence ?
5. also notice how the red sox never won for years but now also have one of the highest payrolls and have now won twice lately & are in it again this year....coincidence ?
6. im not saying u win ever year with a high payroll but it does increase your odds.....if $$ doesnt mean anything than the yankees should cut $100 mil off their payroll but interestingly they dont.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> this is fun:
> 
> 1. its not always 1 player....u can lose a lineman/rb/wr/linbacker/de-back and still survive.
> 2. but even a 7th world series game only does a 15 rating...the super bowl does a 43.
> ...


 Obviously this is one of those debates that could go on and on.... 
That being said..

1. Oh yea I forgot. You can lose an overweight so called athlete and still win, they're a dime a dozen.
2. When has the NFL drawn 79 million PAYING fans in a season? Baseball is not a sport that is as good to watch on TV as live.
3. Not really there is always a lower payroll team involved in the playoffs every year and a higher payroll team not. How many NFL teams are in the playoffs every year? Oh wait I forgot..... you don't have to come in first place to be in the playoffs. 
4. Cubs... I'll give you that one.  
5. Red Sox have always been a winning team, just not the championship.
6. Yes in any Professional sports as in any business... you get what you pay for. And Hank would agree with you on cutting the Yankees payroll by $100 million I'm sure.  If a team can generate the revenue to pay for their payrolls, then in a free market society they should. Bad signing decisions are still bad signing decisions no matter how much money you pay out.

The NFL is so cheap it can't even have it's own farm system to develop talent. It uses colleges without any compensation to the colleges to do it for them. The smaller market teams in baseball can develop talent in their farm systems and many do with great success.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would rather see them start on time rather than moved up/back - this seems to be common for the TV times, more than weather. TV revenue is more important than a wet game.


----------

